# Lathe: Which shank size tools to use in QCTP?



## Splat (Feb 11, 2013)

Taking a small break from working on my Heavy 10L lathe. While I was working on it I was wondering about which sized tools to use in my AXA-size qctp on my Heavy 10. Maybe this thread might help other lathe newbies too.  They say bigger is stronger/stiffer when dealing with some aspects of lathe and milling such as tooling. I figure on going with mainly 3/8" shank tools because IIRC 1/2" might be too big and prevent hitting centerline of the work. Am I correct in this assumption? Would there be a reason to go with even smaller shanked tools like 5/16" or 1/4"?


----------



## oak (Feb 11, 2013)

I use 3/8 bits on 9" & 13" lathe and in fly cutter.  Bought a boat load of bits years ago and have worked very well for anything i have done.


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 11, 2013)

I have been using a mix.  The bigger tools are more rigid.  The small tools sharpen very quickly and can fit into tight places more easily. If I need  weird shape, a few seconds in the belt sander and there it is. The big 3/8 (actually I think I can fit 1/2in in mine but overkill) take quite a while to grind. I am usually using a slow speed wet wheel when grinding them because I have it rather than because it is better for this application. Othewise, its straight to the belt sander.


I don't know for sure but I am using 3/8 on my little 7x14 in an 0XA and A2Z CNC toolpost. The heavy 10 should be able to handle 1/2 in.


----------



## swatson144 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a 12x36 with an AXA on it and mostly use 1/2" no problem getting center.

Steve


----------



## Metalmann (Feb 11, 2013)

Splat said:


> Taking a small break from working on my Heavy 10L lathe. While I was working on it I was wondering about which sized tools to use in my AXA-size qctp on my Heavy 10. Maybe this thread might help other lathe newbies too.  They say bigger is stronger/stiffer when dealing with some aspects of lathe and milling such as tooling. I figure on going with mainly 3/8" shank tools because IIRC 1/2" might be too big and prevent hitting centerline of the work. Am I correct in this assumption? Would there be a reason to go with even smaller shanked tools like 5/16" or 1/4"?





That all depends on the workpiece....did you measure the maximim height and depth of the QCTP? 
Usually, bigger is better when choosing tooling.

You can always shim in smaller tooling.


----------



## Splat (Feb 11, 2013)

Metalmann said:


> That all depends on the workpiece....did you measure the maximim height and depth of the QCTP?
> Usually, bigger is better when choosing tooling.
> 
> You can always shim in smaller tooling.



No, haven't done that. Actually, I'm still rebuilding my Heavy 10 and just dreaming about tooling, etc...    My qctp is an AXA  Phase II+.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Have a variety. 1/2 in will be fine, 3/8 will get into tight areas.  You can grind a 3/8 tool to be used As a boring tool to bore out small shallow holes. 1/2 tools have enough surface area to create a tool to cut radii, or chamfer tools. I rely on indexable carbide to hog and finish parts, but I still have a pile of hss tools to bore, or odd grooving, or shallow cut off jobs.


----------

